# Uh oh... A third Bama player arrested???



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

Just heard on the radio that a third Bama player has been arrested. Teyren Jones for weed possesion. Of course the only reason I would post this is because I have no life and it makes me feel better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Bammer definetely leading the Fulmer Cup so far this year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 31, 2015)

Rough week for Bama.  We've had offseasons like this before.  It's miserable.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Rough week for Bama.  We've had offseasons like this before.  It's miserable.



Makes for a long offseason for sure. Seems like these things are contagious sometimes.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

Another kid from the great state of Georgia.

But, Google can't seem to find a link.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Another kid from the great state of Georgia.



If native Alabamians could play football they wouldn't have to go to GA to get them.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 31, 2015)

These idiots.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/al...as-tyren-jones-arrested-marijuana-possession/


----------



## elfiii (Mar 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Of course the only reason I would post this is because I have no life and it makes me feel better.



And that's the important thing in all of this.



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Another kid from the great state of Georgia.
> 
> But, Google can't seem to find a link.



What do you do with your trash?

Send it to the landfill of course.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe we have enough left to field a team come fall


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2015)

He would have never played anyway.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 31, 2015)

What is with you folks from Alabama? Ya'll recruit our fine upstanding young men and convert them into pot heads and such.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Maybe we have enough left to field a team come fall



I get the feeling Bama will be ok.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> If native Alabamians could play football they wouldn't have to go to GA to get them.



Saban gets em from wherever he wants.  But dang, the last ??? in trouble have all been from Ga.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> What is with you folks from Alabama? Ya'll recruit our fine upstanding young men and convert them into pot heads and such.



Really, next you will claim that there's no marijuana in Ga and every kid goes to church on Sunday


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Really, next you will claim that there's no marijuana in Ga and every kid goes to church on Sunday



Just pokin' at you a little bit. My team has it's share of problems, just glad it's not on us...at the moment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Girl friend beaterz, drunkz and weed dealerz, welcome to Saban country.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Girl friend beaterz, drunkz and weed dealerz, welcome to Saban country.



This thread is already a


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 31, 2015)

Fulmer Cup here we come... Yeehaw


----------



## yellowduckdog (Mar 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Fulmer Cup here we come... Yeehaw



Didn't Bama already claim 5 fulmer cups..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 31, 2015)

yellowduckdog said:


> Didn't Bama already claim 5 fulmer cups..



Sounds about right huh


----------



## monteg (Mar 31, 2015)

*Parole tide*

Parole tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 31, 2015)

monteg said:


> Parole tide



Nice first post


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 31, 2015)

Jones has been dismissed from the team


----------



## riprap (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Another kid from the great state of Georgia.



And you live????


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

riprap said:


> And you live????



Yes, I do.  I rear my ugly head every once in a while.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

what do these four players have in common:

Kurt Freitag
Geno Smith
Jonathon Taylor
Tyrene Jones


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Just pokin' at you a little bit. My team has it's share of problems, just glad it's not on us...at the moment.



I knew, my retort was supposed to be funny.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

monteg said:


> Parole tide



That's a little old around here bud, come up with something a little more original.


----------



## riprap (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> what do these four players have in common:
> 
> Kurt Freitag
> Geno Smith
> ...



If it weren't for football they would still be in middle school.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

riprap said:


> If it weren't for football they would still be in middle school.



Not the answer I was looking for.  And it's not "they all are dummies"


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 31, 2015)

riprap said:


> If it weren't for football they would still be in middle school.



Yep, poor things, the 3rd grade was the hardest four years of their lives.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I knew, my retort was supposed to be funny.




You can do betta ??? 




Barry Duggan said:


> Yep, poor things, the 3rd grade was the hardest four years of their lives.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> what do these four players have in common:
> 
> Kurt Freitag
> Geno Smith
> ...



Sue all schools associated with them as some welfare recipients would possibly suggest.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs


----------



## tcward (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> what do these four players have in common:
> 
> Kurt Freitag
> Geno Smith
> ...



They have records not related to football....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can do betta ???



I have been out of the game for too long.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

tcward said:


> They have records not related to football....



Possibly


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> what do these four players have in common:
> 
> Kurt Freitag
> Geno Smith
> ...



They're all from the great state of Georgia, of course! But who recruited and signed these dummies? Who gambled and lost? I mean, who else can you blame but Alabama? 

By the way, has the Tuscaloosa police dept. recently hired some Auburn grads?


----------



## flowingwell (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> what do these four players have in common:
> 
> Kurt Freitag
> Geno Smith
> ...



They were all once fine upstanding young men who unfortunately wound up playing at an out of control program with a coach that must lack discipline?   

I think it shows that whether it is Richt, Saban, or any coach, the kids don't respect the rules regardless who is calling the shots.  The myth of "that doesn't happen here or there" has been debunked.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> what do these four players have in common:
> 
> Kurt Freitag
> Geno Smith
> ...



You should start a petition for Bama to not sign anymore kids from Georgia.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> You should start a petition for Bama to not sign anymore kids from Georgia.



And get Auburn to agree to it too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't understand why Alabama has to come to Georgia to get players?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like Saban forgot to put a check in the mail.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> They were all once fine upstanding young men who unfortunately wound up playing at an out of control program with a coach that must lack discipline?
> 
> I think it shows that whether it is Richt, Saban, or any coach, the kids don't respect the rules regardless who is calling the shots.  The myth of "that doesn't happen here or there" has been debunked.



It can and does happen anywhere.  We can joke about it, poke each other in the ribs, but it's actually pretty danged sad that that these kids have golden opportunities and just slap blow it.  I personally hope that all these kids somehow finish college.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't understand why Alabama has to come to Georgia to get players?


  Just to prove we can.

Face it, the state has some dang good ball players, as does Florida, Louisiana, Texas, California as well as others.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And get Auburn to agree to it too.



Look, the barn has a staff that does nothing but reviews arrest reports from places like Athens and Gainsville


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It can and does happen anywhere.  We can joke about it, poke each other in the ribs, but it's actually pretty danged sad that that these kids have golden opportunities and just slap blow it.  I personally hope that all these kids somehow finish college.



We've certainly had our fair share in recent years. Did you hear about all the issues we had last year?  

Hate for y'all, but hey, just glad somebody else is getting the headlines (so far) this year besides us! 

Dudley, in case you do not know, which it appears you do not , you can click on multiple posts you want to reply to by clicking on the Multi-Quote icon at the bottom right of each posting. Simply click the bigger Quote button on the last message you want to quote and you're good to go. Sure is a lot easier to reply to multiple posts this way. Then again, if you prefer to do things the Alabama way, then knock yourself out!


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 31, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> what do these four players have in common:
> 
> Kurt Freitag
> Geno Smith
> ...



Mark Richt has lost control of the Alabama program.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 31, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> mark richt has lost control of the alabama program.



1980


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2015)

2015


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm watching  this one closely - would hate to lose a good member(s) over UA cheatin'.



elfiii said:


> And get Auburn to agree to it too.



I'm especially watchin' you - the term thin ice comes to mind.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't understand why Alabama has to come to Georgia to get players?



seriously???


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Just heard on the radio that a third Bama player has been arrested. Teyren Jones for weed possesion. Of course the only reason I would post this is because I have no life and it makes me feel better.



Kid was already indefinitely suspended from the team, this just licks the stamp.
Glad this is happening now, and not during the season...clean house, wake some kids up...roll on to another National Title


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> seriously???



Well according to some posters on here all the thugs come out of Georgia. Why would you want those players if they are all bad Apples.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 1, 2015)

monteg said:


> Parole tide



Also known as Criminal Tide.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 1, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> what do these four players have in common:
> 
> Kurt Freitag
> Geno Smith
> ...



Their families moved from Alabama to Georgia and then back again.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And get Auburn to agree to it too.



That will tough, because Auburn seems to know how to get the most out of our criminal rejects.

Saban got jealous and he got burned.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Mark Richt has lost control of the Alabama program.



Beat me to it.


----------



## monteg (Apr 1, 2015)

It's official. Tuscaloosa County Sheriffs department is now the 15th member of the SEC.


----------



## riprap (Apr 1, 2015)

Saban has lost control of Law Enforcement.


----------



## monteg (Apr 1, 2015)

I think  Mark richt and Saban switched braines.  Parole tide roll


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 1, 2015)

monteg said:


> I think  Mark richt and Saban switched braines.  Parole tide roll



You got a raw deal with whoever you switched with!  

Just kidding!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You got a raw deal with whoever you switched with!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


>



You nailed it, brown.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 1, 2015)

I ask again...Is there a new Sheriff in Tuscaloosa? 
Did Teyren Jones misunderstand the meaning of "Roll" Tide? Hope the arrest of Taylor (now that it appears he was falsely accused ) doesn't cost Sheriff Abernathy his job!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I'm especially watchin' you - the term thin ice comes to mind.



Maybe, but get the right picture.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 13, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------

